# Stanley 91014 1/4 hp router



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

Recently found this at a flea market. Has a bell shaped base about 8" in diameter. What is it's primary use? What is the procedure for changing the bit, since I don't see any way to lock the shaft?


----------



## 6gillshark (Nov 24, 2015)

You probably no longer have this, but...
There is a button on the upper end of the motor housing, that when depressed, locks the armature. This obviously non-intuitive, as the one I just bought had several of the cooling fins broken from the armature by someone putting a screwdriver through them to hold the armature still.:frown:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gillshark. That post you replied to is 3 years old so hard to say if he does still have it. It's too bad the person you bought the router from wasn't a member of this forum. Someone could have told them how to get the collet loose without doing something as stupid as that.

When you get a minute why not finish filling out your profile so we have a name to call you?


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

I STILL HAVE IT and still don't know if this tool had a specific purpose. Thanks for the information.


----------



## 6gillshark (Nov 24, 2015)

*Hard to say*

I use mine for trimming laminate, and putting an 1/8" radius on hardwood decking. Stanley did make a number of routers with accessories, like a power plane, and a blade sharpener, but I haven't seen anything like that to fit the 91014.
I think it's just a sweet little router, that is good for those jobs where you don't need a lot of power, and being able to maintain control with a one-handed grip is preferable.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Over the years there have been some odd duck routers. Both PC and Stanley offered motors to power different tools as shown in the magazine ad. The other photos are of different Stanley routers and a couple show the shaft locking button on the top. The external thread on the motor is a dead give away that it is a Stanley. Bosch owns all the old Stanley files now but they are packed away in boxes and not indexed or available.

I would appreciate it if you guys could post photos of your Stanley models.


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

I've just acquired a Stanley Router which appears to be be virtually identical to the 2nd photo (with the fence) Model Serial on the detachable plunge base is GAH279A. Just checked here to see if anyone knows how to release the collet nut ? On mine there is no flat on the shaft, button on the top cover or any other obvious means of slackening the nut! I'll post some photos tomorrow to see if anyone can help with this odd conundrum. 
P.S. Various posts elsewhere suggest locking buttons etc but for the life of me I can't see anything obvious, can see though how someone has resorted to jamming the motor with a screwdriver (NOT advised!)


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@hagheid - there is an old thread on the forum with a similar problem - it was suggested then that on some of the older Stanleys, the on/off switch might be pulled out in order to lock the shaft for bit removal. Might want to try that. You've listed the serial number but a model number might get you more help.

Lastly, if you're going to stick around, please update your profile with at least a first name so that we don't have to call you n/a.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

By the looks of the picture, it looks like there is a button on the very top center next to the On/Off switch. You might try depressing and rotating the collet until it fully depresses, this locks the shaft so the collet nut can be tightened.
Herb
Infact when I blow up the picture it says "shaft Lock" on the top nest to the button.

If you have no button, check the shaft for a cross hole to insert a pin punch to hold the shaft while you tighten.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is one like Vince was saying,lock on the switch.
Stanley Electric Router Motor Only - "As Is" / DB 358 | eBay


Here is one with the flats on the spindle just below the collet nut.
STANLEY Industrial Router 82901 Model .02 8.5 AMPS 27000 RPM! | eBay

Herb


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Many thanks Herb et al. I have no idea why I didn't look @ the switch before now, what a clown! A couple more ?'s regarding this router. The collet has only a single slot moreover depending on which way it's fitted can alter the amount it extends from the nut (I've tried to illustrate this in one of the photos) I'm unsure whether there is a right or wrong way to fit it. Reading the posts about this router it appears there are no spares available so am I right in saying that new/replacement/substitute Nut/Collet combos are out? Finally I wondered if anyone had seen one of these with what appears to be a worklight fitted, I'm assuming the 2 pin power plug on the cover is part of the fitment?
All the very best to everyone & many thanks for the invaluable help.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Check and see if the cones on the collet are two different tapers. From the pictures it looks like there is a short and a long taper, if there is the long taper goes in the shaft and the short taper goes in the nut. if they are the same it can go either way.
Herb


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Routers are so powerful and reasonably priced now days, that it amazes me why so many people want to buy and fix these obsolete antiques, much less try to use them. Stanley hasn't made routers in about 30 years. There's no way that any company is going to carry replacement parts for their products for that long. 

The smallest router that I have is a DeWalt trim router. It has a 7/8 hp motor and is only about 3" in diameter. You can't do very much with a 1/4 hp Stanley router, maybe trim some laminate or put a 1/8" round over on something. Any work much heavier than that is going to take a bigger router.

Charley


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Interesting take Charley, 95% of my tools are pre-owned. I too have the piddling D26204K but it is dedicated to an X-Carve. I noted that the cost of a plunge base for this DW unit is 40x what I paid for the old Stanley & yes both are intended to be used on small deals. Interestingly the Stanley's original owner ( now deceased) was a lead cabinet maker in the design development dept of the well known Scottish firm of A.H. McIntosh so it's history is fairly well documented & although manufactured in the UK under US license there is simply no comparison in the quality to some of this 'oriental' Yingtong garbage masquerading as 'tools'. A point of agreement I have though is another acquisition I was recently given - 3 pairs of wooden screw clamps which apart from their dubious decorative value (Soopah Dahlink!) can in no way compare to any of my recently purchased Besseys. Wouldn't it be great if the West's decimated heritage of Industrial manufacture celebrated by dreamers like myself returned to our shores castrating the multinational rogues who slaver only for filthy lucre. As for that Amazmoron crowd..... yuk!

'Awfully nice couple but they had to buy their own furniture' as we say here


----------

